# emerge --update world killed my wireless

## llazarus

I have gentoo on my school laptop and had it working great last semester, including the wireless. I go home for summer and basically forget about the thing until september when school starts. When I finally get back to school I 

```
emerge --sync
```

 and 

```
emerge -av --update --deep world
```

as expected there were about 8 million updates and everything went smoothly except a few games were complaining about my SDL_mixer library not being found and my wireless no longer works.

```
ivory / # ifconfig eth1 up

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

ivory / # ifconfig eth1

eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ivory / # iwconfig eth1

eth1      No such device

```

```
ivory / # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       eth1 does not exist                                                    [ !! ]

```

all of my config files are up to date and the module is properly loaded

```
ivory / # lsmod | grep ipw

ipw2200            175048  -

```

Also no errors are reported while the system boots up. Other than my wireless and the SLD_mixer problem I havent tried fixing yet nothing on my computer is broken and the wireless card-does- for on the windows partition, so I'm pretty much sure it isnt the card.

I'm stumped to be honest. Any help would be much appreciated, even if its just pointing out something stupid i'm forgetting.Last edited by llazarus on Mon Sep 12, 2005 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cpt_McLane

ok... first, my english isn't that good... sorry... 

i use ipw2200 also and it works fine for me...

but there where many changes and i assume, you will have to unload the module with

# rmmod ipw2200

then reload the module with

# modprobe ipw2200

as you haven't updated for a long time and there where changes in the module and the firmware image, that could be the reason (same when updating nvidia-kernel while running X server... you have to shut the xserver down, unload the nvidia module, load it again and y will work fine and using the new module then...)

hope it helps...

cu

mclane

----------

## bluedevils

you might even have to remerge ipw2200.

----------

## llazarus

 *Quote:*   

> # rmmod ipw2200
> 
> then reload the module with
> 
> # modprobe ipw2200 

 

No effect   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> you might even have to remerge ipw2200.

 

No effect  :Sad: 

----------

## jamapii

 *llazarus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   # rmmod ipw2200
> 
> then reload the module with
> 
> # modprobe ipw2200  
> ...

 

Run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" as root in another window while doing the above.

Maybe it's now on a different device name.

Maybe you had something in /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modules.d/* that changed (aliases, insmod options...)

----------

## llazarus

Syslog during 'rmmod ipw2200 && mobprobe ipw2200':

```
Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ACPI: PCI Interrupt 000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: failed to register network device

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ACPI: PCI Interrupt for device 0000:02:06.0 disabled

Sep 13 11:39:25 ivory ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5
```

I've got to run to class so I havent had any time to look figure out what that means yet. If anyone can divine a fix from that then you're my hero.

----------

## Hawklad

You might have the same problem as this guy:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378726.html

----------

## llazarus

Yup, Solved.

Many thanks

----------

## silverback011

I hate to review a thread.  I just could not see the point of starting another when my problem is so similar.

Here is what I get:

```

$ dmesg | grep -i ipw2200

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

```

I tried the fix suggested in the thread link:

```

# echo "=sys-fs/udev-068" >>/etc/portage/package.mask 

# emerge udev

```

That did not fix the issue.  I did notice he says 58, but the code sample is 68.  Is that a typo?

I have also tried removing and loading the module several times.  No luck.  I have also tried the fix from the web site suggesting you change the timeout variable from 10 to 100.  It just takes longer for it to fail to load.

```

$ sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

```

$ sudo ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:B6:BD:65

          inet addr:128.186.111.7  Bcast:128.186.111.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:351 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:499064 (487.3 Kb)  TX bytes:36773 (35.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:16

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 b)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 b)

```

Any more information you need I will gladly provide.  Any and all help is vastly appreciated.

----------

## nife

I am in the same boat.  I have tried upgrading my kernel to the newest, updating udev to 70 I have tried the echo 100 nothing has worked

----------

## silverback011

Mine is working now.  I updated some config files in my /etc directory after an emerge --update --deep world.  Then after a reboot I could see the card.  I am using it now.  I just wish I knew what in particular did the fix.

Best of luck llazarus, I hope it will be as easy for you.

----------

## bedahr

The package.mask thing is true, sure, but in the meantime v.070 has been released.

For testing purposes you could make a "emerge =-sys-fs/udev-058" and a reboot afterwards.

That worked for me (broke because of a emerge -uD world).

One last thing: 

```
# echo "=sys-fs/udev-068" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

# emerge udev 
```

There's no typo that's correct. What you meant: He said you should use udev-058 but he echoed 068 in the package.mask. However, he did this to prevent Version 068 from being installed (got masked) and so portage emerged the newest-not-masked version, which is 058.

But this got useless with the release of udev-070.

So if it works to emerge 058, then you should put udev-070 in the package.mask too to prevent portage to install it once again with the next update.

Just Add it by doing this:

```
echo "=sys-fs/udev-70" >>/etc/portage/package.mask
```

mfg,

Bedahr

ps.: Sorry for my bad english...

----------

## silverback011

Your English is not bad.

Thanks for the clarification.  

I am new to the Gentoo world.  I came over from FreeBSD.  I probably shouldn't mention that here.  My laptop is not supported under FreeBSD so Gentoo was a natural choice.

----------

## vladgrigorescu

 *llazarus wrote:*   

> Yup, Solved.

 

Please add [Solved] to your topic then.

----------

